

Britannica to Go Wikipedia; Planning User-Generated Content Site - timr
http://britannicanet.com/?p=86

======
pg
"The planning of this service is almost finished, and we’ve been working on
its implementation for a few months now."

In other words, expect something in a year, or never.

